# Newbie to casting



## Az Turnings (Jul 18, 2016)

lately I have been watching videos and reading on how to cast my own blanks. I want to cast some turning blanks using alumilite. What is a good pressure pot? I have heard that the HArbor Freight one is a death wish. I was looking at the grizzly paint pot that they sell and many have converted it into a pressure pot for casting blanks. all comments are welcome!!!!


----------



## jasonb (Jul 18, 2016)

I use an Hf pot. I have also seen the reviews on it as a death wish, but most of it seems to come from one person who modified the pot and then over pressured it repeatedly. Just my opinion, I have had no issues...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 18, 2016)

I just got the Shop Fox W1799 2-1/4 Gallon Paint Tank on amazon prime. Haven't used it yet but it's Purdy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Harbor Freight pot is only rated 60 PSI max.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/400802829451?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true - in other ads, the same pot is rated for 7 [email protected] 80 PSI thus I would assume maximum pressure to be at least 80 PSI on that pot for $14 more.

- Maximum Pressure is stated 45 PSI. (_You might want to be a little careful with that one Don!!)

- Oddly enough the Grizzly only has a 45 PSI max pressure rating too, at $221. 

- 90 PSI rated for $289



- 60 PSI pressure relief safety valve. Might want to plumb one of these in if your pot doesn't have one. _


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 19, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Harbor Freight pot is only rated 60 PSI max.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/400802829451?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true - in other ads, the same pot is rated for 7 [email protected] 80 PSI thus I would assume maximum pressure to be at least 80 PSI on that pot for $14 more.
> 
> ...


Thanks you, I ordered a new prv when it comes in I'll pressure it up from a distance


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 19, 2016)

There was another listed there that was adjustable from 0 to 100 PSI, you might want to order that one and start with a low relief pressure and work your way up to 40 PSI.


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 19, 2016)

You can also check craigslist for a Binks pot. I found one there for $30. I spent a little time cleaning it up and fixing leaks (mostly just a little Teflon tape). I ended up spending about $40 for a new lid seal, but still way cheaper than buying a new one if you can find one.


----------



## Brain M (Jul 19, 2016)

I just got a harbor frieght pot and converted it into a pressure pot. I'm a little leary of the gauge that comes with it and the pressure relief valve, so I'm going to replace both of those parts. I have pressured it up and it was fine, a little scary, but fine. I was thimaking about chaining the lid to the pot or to the wall as a just in case measure of assurance. Even if it's just in my head... but there are ton of people using them on the YouTubes so I don't think they are too bad, just have to be smart about it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 19, 2016)

Brain M said:


> ..... just have to be smart about it



That's where too many people out there have problems......just sayin'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Jul 19, 2016)

Brain M said:


> I just got a harbor frieght pot and converted it into a pressure pot. I'm a little leary of the gauge that comes with it and the pressure relief valve, so I'm going to replace both of those parts. I have pressured it up and it was fine, a little scary, but fine. I was thimaking about chaining the lid to the pot or to the wall as a just in case measure of assurance. Even if it's just in my head... but there are ton of people using them on the YouTubes so I don't think they are too bad, just have to be smart about it



I built a wooden box then wrapped it with fiberglass to throw over my pressure pot. Not sure if it wold actually help contain an event or become part of the destruction, but it gives me some reassurance (possibly false reassurance) while working around it in the garage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 19, 2016)

If you are seriously scared and want to try and contain it in the event of an event... Weld up a cage that the pot will fit in.

I'm thinking 1/4" plate for the base, 1" square tubing for the frame, and line the inside with expanded steel to help catch any smaller parts. Basically a square box frame around the 4 four corners and over the top, with a hinged door. If you wanted to beef it up more, you could add a piece of tubing in the middle of the framework. Just remember to leave a gap at top or bottom of the door large enough to allow your air hose through.

From an engineering stand point, it doesn't take much to contain such an event. Your essentially stopping the flying parts, not trying to contain the blast itself. Once the pot separates, energy is released in all directions freely. The lid isn't going to have a lot of room to build inertia, before energy is released, therefore a cage of this design should be more than adequate to control pot failure. I'm thinking along the lines of the old truck tire cages, back in the days of split rims... The things were basically 1/4" plate bottom, with a cage constructed out of thin wall 1 1/2" round tubing. They didn't weigh 100 lbs. and most of that was the weight of the bottom plate. However, when that 20 lb. chunk of steel ring flew off the rim, at pressures of 80 - 120 psi, well beyond what you'll need on a stabilizing pot, they contained the blast. And, generally did so without sustaining any damage.

One typically still had to go clean their shorts after the event, but at least their head was still attached so they could. 

If you don't have access to a welder to build one like that, you could build the frame out of wood, screw the expanded steel to the inside, then wrap the outside of it with flat steel. Drill your holes in the flat first, put it in a vice and bend it, then screw it to the outside of the frame. Personally, I'd plan my joint in the flat, bottom middle of the cage.

Realistically... Max Pressure ratings on these pots are going to be about 66% of their actual design capacity. Engineers typically anticipate people not being real smart about things, and rate their goodies well below their designed maximum fail point. In that manner, when bat guana blows up, they can go to court and say... "This is actual design fail point, this is our listed maximum pressure rating, if it blew up, he was WAY OVER what we told the public was safe. It ain't our fault!!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 20, 2016)

@rocky1 thanks for all the input. I was looking at the grizzly one and wondering if anyone has it and does or does not like it. Also for casting bottle stopper and pen blanks using alumilite clear what psi do you use???


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 20, 2016)

That I'm interested in too, because I've got the alumilite in the shop, just haven't bought the pot yet! Hence, all the research above after you raised questions on the one I was planning on buying.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 20, 2016)

Az Turnings said:


> @rocky1 thanks for all the input. I was looking at the grizzly one and wondering if anyone has it and does or does not like it. Also for casting bottle stopper and pen blanks using alumilite clear what psi do you use???



I use 50 PSI

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brain M (Jul 20, 2016)

I haven't started my casting yet, but seems to be between 50 and 60 PSI


----------



## rhossack (Jul 21, 2016)

>Harbor Freight pot is only rated 60 PSI max.

Rocky ... my HF pot is rated at 80lbs and my Grizzly is rated at 90lbs. I have never used more than 50lbs though.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 21, 2016)

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-1-2-half-gallon-pressure-paint-tank-66839.html

 That's cool... Is it the pot listed at that link Ron? I was just looking at what their website said, and that page says 60 PSI. Wouldn't be the first time a webmaster screwed up on a listing.

Sale on this weekend 25% off any single item, looks like it might be a good time to buy. Especially when I got a store in town 20 minutes away. I may have to make 3 - 4 trips to town this weekend, in fact.


----------



## rhossack (Jul 21, 2016)

Rocky ... it looks like mine but I don't know. I do know that the grizzly has a way better clamping system and I had only a few small leaks to chase down unlike the HF pot.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 21, 2016)

I'll look it over close. Yeah, the clamps did look a little stronger on the Grizzleys, regulators are obviously of better quality as well, but they're a little spendy. 
Thanks Ron!!


----------

